
Playable ZX Spectrum Game from Bandersnatch (Black Mirror) - fredley
https://tuckersoft.net/ealing20541/nohzdyve/
======
egypturnash
I am just amused to see them namechecking the most infamously unreleased game
from the Spectrum scene.

[http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=0009525](http://www.worldofspectrum.org/infoseekid.cgi?id=0009525)

Which makes for some nice symmetry with them giving Jeff Minter a small role,
what with one of his latest few games borrowing the name and legend of
Polybius.

~~~
stevekemp
Yeah it took me back too.

I started coding on a ZX Spectrum, back in 1982/1983, and even now I can hear
the load-sounds!

(I still play a handful of Spectrum games, via emulators, now and again.)

------
Beefin
Took one day for someone to make this haha

~~~
fredley
It's made by the show - they've probably been working on it for a while...

